# Skiptooth Chain Breaker Found!



## Buster1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys, just a brief post to let you know I found a chain breaker tool that works _perfectly_ on old skip tooth chains!  My LBS helped me match this one up to my 1930-something Diamond Skiptooth.  The pins are narrow enough that it allows for a skip tooth to fit in just fine and _straight_.  Put a little light oil on the threads and it went like a breeze!

It is a Sunlite Mini.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess I can't use it...not over 12 years of age.............lol.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2013)

I've had bad luck with Sunlites chain removal tools....but this one works huh? Need one...how much was it?


----------



## buisky (Oct 29, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I've had bad luck with Sunlites chain removal tools....but this one works huh? Need one...how much was it?




The last one I bought was around $13. Ron


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 29, 2013)

*on amazon*

if anyone orders this one please confirm it is the same.
I'll be ordering one too. I hold out to get the free shipping, so I'll have to find more stuff I need.

http://www.amazon.com/Tool-Chain-Br...-2-fkmr0&keywords=sunlight+mini+chain+breaker


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 31, 2013)

I got mine yesterday. It looks like the teeth will need some modification with a Dremel, but that should not be too hard. I haven't tried breaking a chain with it yet.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 5, 2013)

Had to open up the upper teeth with a Dremel stone a bit, but after I did that I was able to open up a skip tooth chain with it. Be warned that breaker pin on this is plastic so you have to make sure you are on the chain straight. That's where opening up those teeth really comes in handy.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Nov 8, 2013)

I bought a Park CT-3.2 with the adjustable shelf. Haven't used the adjustable shelf yet, but it works on every chain including skiptooth with no modification and costs $26 + $3 shipping. So it's a little pricier but it has the metal pins and they thread onto the shaft instead of being inserted into it, so if they break they are easy to replace. Haven't broken one yet, but it came with an extra one in case I do. I hated spending that much, but I just kept busting pins and bending pieces on the other tools I've had


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 8, 2013)

After working more with the Sunlite, I found the pin is threaded onto the shaft and is actually metal. It's just a plastic-like paint they put on the pin. After modding the teeth, it worked like a champ on a couple Diamond skip tooth chains I needed to re-size.


----------

